# Coding removal of right paratubal cyst



## pamsridharan (Jul 26, 2011)

Need help with coding the following:
Cervical dilation.  Placement of humi cath.
Laparoscopy lysis of multiple thick pelvic adhesions
Removal of right paratubal cyst
I coded this as 57800 and 58662-22
Is this correct?


----------



## tmerickson (Jul 26, 2011)

You would only code the actual removal of the cyst, and I believe it is somewhere in the 4000 series.


----------

